# PC bootet nicht mehr nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte



## Sin (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Heute morgen hat sich meine Grafikkarte aufgrund eines längeren lagerschadens entgültig verabschiedet. Kurz in die Stadt gefahren eine neue r9 260x gekauft. Zu Hause angekommen, alte abgebaut, neue rein. Eigentlich Routine. Leider bootet das System seitdem nicht mehr. Kein Piepsen, kein Bild, kein nuscht. Auch beim Einbau der alten Grafikkarte bleibt das System tot.  Board ausgebaut alle Verbindungen überprüft, alles so wie es sein sollte. CPU ausgebaut, Arbeitsspeicher ausgebaut, alles nichts gebracht. Hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Sin (31. Dezember 2013)

Achja BIOS Resettet habe ich auch,  leider auch nichts gebracht


----------



## squats (31. Dezember 2013)

Power Schalter ist an ?   

evtl. das Netzteil mitgerissen, laufen Lüfter/LEDs aufm Board ?

hat die Steckdose Saft wo alles dranhängt ?


----------



## Sin (31. Dezember 2013)

Sicher ist der Powerschalter an -.- 

Lüfter etc laufen alle, es gibt halt nur kein Bild, sowohl mit der alten als auch mit der neuen Grafikkarte. Habe systematisch verschiedene Komponenten an und abgestöpselt ohne nennenswerte Änderungen. Netzteil ist ein beQuit mit 550 Watt, power sollte also da sein (wie gesagt, auch die alte Grafikkarte geht nicht mehr)


----------



## squats (31. Dezember 2013)

hmm das is Mist ohne andere Grafikkarte, Grafikkartenlüfter läuft auch?

kannst du anderen Anschluss an der Grafikkarte testen oder evtl. onBoard/IGP Grafik?


----------



## Sin (31. Dezember 2013)

Problem gelöst. Durch wildes ab und anstecken und drücken aller möglichen Knöpfe bootete zumindest schonmal der Rechner mit der alten Grafikkarte, verabschiedete sich jedoch direkt immer wieder mit einem 0x07b Bluescreen. Das lag daran, dass ich das Bios resettet habe und er mit dem SSD Laufwerk dann nicht mehr klar kam. Also Im Bios die Einstellungen geändert, neu gebootet und dann ein Bios update gemacht. Dann GRafikkarte getauscht und schwupps, es funktioniert. Unnütze Zeitvergeudung sowas -.-


----------

